# Cardio-After Workout or on off day?



## cjrmack (Jul 23, 2004)

There seems to be 2 different schools of though out there. One is to do cardio on your off days and one is to do it after your workout to burn fat.  Which is better or does it depend on if you are trying to lose weight? I used to do it before my workout but have switched to doing it on my off days.


----------



## LAM (Jul 23, 2004)

if you main goal is to preserve LBM and lose fat than cardio on non-weight training days is best, IMO...if you are just worried about losing body fat and not so much about preserving LBM than cardio after weights will work fine..


----------



## eskimo515 (Jul 23, 2004)

My cardio schedule is so inconsistent that I do it whenever I can.  I try to get 3 days a week, but I barely get that most weeks.  It seems to work best for me right after weights, tho.


----------



## cjrmack (Jul 23, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> if you main goal is to preserve LBM and lose fat than cardio on non-weight training days is best, IMO...if you are just worried about losing body fat and not so much about preserving LBM than cardio after weights will work fine..



Thanks for the advice. I am trying to preserve my LBM so I will continue to do cardio on off days.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 23, 2004)

just my preference...but i like to have at least one TRULY off day w/no weights or cardio.


----------



## AJbuilder (Jul 23, 2004)

If it's some sort of high intensity cardio, HIIT, like  interval sprinting , it will be more catabolic systemically and locally after an intense lifting session.  There will be more of a CNS drain so i'll say save it on your non lifting days.


----------

